#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How can you integrate CSS file to your web page?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

A CSS file is used to format the contents of a webpage.It contains customized,global properties for how to display HTML elements.Css files can define the size,color,font,line,spacing,indentation,borders,a nd location of HTML elements.


Can someone explain me how to integrate CSS file to your web page?

----------


## jackshanan

You can call CSS by any of the following ways

Adding the code within <style> element

Adding within head tag like <link rel="stylesheet" href="css/hover.css">

----------


## Bhavya

> You can call CSS by any of the following ways
> 
> Adding the code within <style> element
> 
> Adding within head tag like <link rel="stylesheet" href="https://www.hub.lk/css/hover.css">


Thanks for sharing jackshanan,It's really helpful.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> A CSS file is used to format the contents of a webpage.It contains customized,global properties for how to display HTML elements.Css files can define the size,color,font,line,spacing,indentation,borders,a nd location of HTML elements.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to integrate CSS file to your web page?




Use *the HTML* style attribute for inline styling.Use *the HTML* <style> element to define internal *CSS*.Use *the HTML* <link> element to refer to *an* external *CSS file*.Use *the HTML* <head> element to store <style> and <link> elements.Use *the CSS* color property for text colors.

----------

